# Neeko s Teenage yrs.....



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just starting a new thread since my boy isnt a pup  no more....
He helped me decorate this weekend...:: And we are still training for his therapy test on November 9th, 2013.... I have signed up for a 5K walk next weekend, and its for a local rescue animal shelter....is it too much for Neeko to walk 3.2 miles with me?? We usually walk 1 1/2 miles once or twice a day...thanks.... I bought him a back pack so he can carry his water!!! He has been wearing it on his walks, he acts like he is working, it's pretty cool!!!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool picture and he is a handsome young man


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful picture! I think he could walk that...I wouldn't run My girl walks a lot with me, I gave up running for her till she gets older!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome dude! Yeah, he could walk that, I'm sure!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

certainly a good looking boy you have there. I'm sure people would enjoy seeing him on your walk for the benefit of your local shelter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your boy, a great picture. I guess this is a new place for us, we are done with puppy forum.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

He is a handsome fella with the fall decs 
I think a 3 mile walk would be fine.
Ollie and I do a 2 miler most days and he is fine with that.
Have fun and good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your handsome Neeko.

The 3.2 mile walk sounds very doable to me for you and your boy, such a great cause too.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*We made it!!!!!*

Neeko & I made the 5 k!!!!! It was great, lots of fun, lots of doggies, 2 tripods  bless their hearts!!!! Couple pitt stops, but made it all the way!!!! :: Here are pics to prove it!!!! 















Halfway there, water break!!!!















:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun















:sleeping::sleeping:







What stick, Ma?????







This photo my daughter got me months ago, I finally, finally put a pic in it... 







hIS FAVE HANGOUT in the yard... :







:yuck::yuck:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I knew he could do it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, you are match made in heaven!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay!
I love your Neeko. So handsome


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures. Congratulations on your race! I love the napping pic; that would be me. lol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Couple pics of my boy :::

























My daughter's foster doggie Annie, she found her forever home!!!::::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

couple more...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go Nancie and Neeko!!!! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Our therapy test is on saturday!!!!!*

Well, the day is upon us, Neeko will go get tested for his Therapy dog license...wish us luck...working on many things this week....I think we have everything down pat....More pics from the last 2 weekends walking in the local parks....















































































Gracie, my daughter's rescue..







My Name is Neeko, and I am a leafaholic


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on the 5k. Good looking boy, great pictures, and good luck with the test.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Andddd Part II...
























































































Neeko waiting for our Grandbaby Winnie...in the room we did for her...she's due in 3 weeks!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures Nancie! Good luck with his testing for Therapy Dog. I have no doubt he will pass with flying colors!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a short video of Neeko once again having fun with his favorite toy, the hose !!!!

20131101_162824.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Neeko, you are such a silly boy! How cute! Fozzie used to do that all the time. You'd think they'd get full at some point.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your video reminded me of a Setter we had who loved playing with the pool sweep. She'd just sit and wait for it to come into the shallow end of the pool where the hoses would come to the surface and then go after them just like your Neeko. 

All of your pictures are great...you're very good with a camera. Congratulations on the run and good luck on the therapy test, I'm sure he'll do great.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures! So we have big boy now. Wish your daughter all the best and an easy delivery. Grandma please have the camera ready.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just a couple more pics of Neeko, he's 15 mos. old now....loving every minute with him..::















:heartbeat:heartbeat







My boy can sleep anywhere 































NEEKO'S first therapy job!!!! ::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko had an awesome Christmas!!! Some pics, again  He absolutely loves the snow!!!!!!























































































































:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Neeko has grown into such a handsome boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Nancy!!!! Yes, he is handsome!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

He is stunning and so are your pictures.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko is just about 1 1/2 yrs. old...He's doing great!!!! We've finally, were able to get in some therapy sessions at the local nursing home, with all the snow we've been having, it has been hard....He is amazing!!!! They all love him, I was sooo nervous at first, but now he's a natural...He puts his head on the resident's laps, and they pet him, they just smile, and smile, and ask when we will be coming back.... The leader of the local Therapy group called, asked if Neeko would take the test again for them, and let them video tape him doing it, since he did such a wonderful job the first time...So we are waiting to have that done....Molson comes over often, and they still play hard together, guess it's the way brothers are.....Cant wait til spring....we've got over 2 ft. of snow on the ground, it's just been piling up...







Found your boot Ma!!:







Neeko's gf Gracie 







Neeko & Molson







THE BOYZ







Granddaughter Winry 2 mos. old:heartbeat:heartbeat







Reveal party for my son & his fiance







Yup!!!! Its a boy!!!!







Shot of the fox hanging outside my yard..







Fox again....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And a couple more pics.....







baby sitting duties..







profile pic..







happy V day...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pictures! This must be an exciting time in your family, with new babies arriving. Neeko looks great--hard to tell him apart from Molson.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Neeko and Molson are sooooo handsome! I love the pic of him with Winry--so precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mail call!!!!!

Havent posted in a bit...Neeko is doing awesome!!!! Going to the nursing home every other week....having a good time!!!! Molson had his modeling debut, and we are all good...One more grandbaby due in 3 mos., and we will have all three babies born in the past 8 mos....busy busy time for us!!!!















































There's nothing he cant do at the office!!!!!







Supervising our weeding....







All my boyz.... :--heart::--heart:















Molson's modeling debut!!!:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures, Nancie! They're both so handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Neeko and Molson, they're both such handsome boys. 

Wonderful to hear Neeko is enjoying the Nursing home visits. 

Enjoy the grand babies, looking forward to seeing pictures of the new one when he/she arrives. Going to be a fun Christmas at your house this year.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, you are a great photographer! I really enjoy your pics!! Keep posting Neeko and Molson are beautiful and I love the pic of Neeko and his girlfriend 
Something therapeutic about seeing pics and stories of other's goldens!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Its been awhile....were all good..... 2 more Grandbaby's....or 1, cant remember if I posted about the 2nd one... Neeko is busy at the nursing home, loving life, and we are currently planning Molson & Neeko's 2nd birthday bash at the beach in 2 weeks.... some pics of course,
























Sometimes we take a short cut!!!!:

:







Neeko chasing a squirrel...(it's under him) :doh::doh: Behind his left hind leg.... 







:bowl:






Winry 8 Mos. Old..:--heart::--heart:















Neeko & Winry


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And more pics, mostly all the grandbabies...:--heart::--heart::--heart:

My two grandsons... 







Jax 4 mos. old...

















Mr. Serious..







Even tough guys wear band aids..:







Dominic Jesse, 8 lbs. 22 inches long...















Gammie (me) Meets Dominic for the first time....







:--heart::--heart: He's already stolen my heart too!!!! Dominic 10 days old...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of Neeko and your precious grandbabies.
Congratulations on the arrival of Dominic.

Happy 2nd Birthday to Neeko and Molson.
The Beach party celebration sounds like lots of fun, know they'll enjoy it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, what great pictures, Nancie!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*hAPPY 4TH!!!*

Just checking in with Neeko,....he is doing great, still doing therapy, the local hospital, and 2 nursing homes. This is the first year Neeko has been affected b y the fireworks.. a lot of anxiety..:frown2::frown2:
I was going to give him Benedryl, but the weather called for rain, and storms on the 4th, and it did exactly that. but still, all the fireworks..:frown2::frown2: UGH... I will remember to give him Benedryl next year..Hope everyone else had a nice 4th...









and a couple pics of the grands....























:--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, Neeko looks great. 
Your grandbabies are so cute and getting so big.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Carolina Mom....they are all getting big....lol... and we are having a blast with all 4 of them....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko has been doing awesome!! We have new Grandbaby#5, Andrew (11 mos. Old Now)....Neeko is doing Ruff Ruff Read at the local library, and an after school program as well..He loves people, and has brought so much joy to our lives....











No one will take me for a walk...








Wanna play ball??








3 of my grands,(all brothers) and the furry boys!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of all your family!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nothing better than kids and Goldens, I know they have fun together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Such great pictures!


----------

